# Help with trichomes?



## Kfweedman420 (Aug 2, 2019)

I really can’t tell if the trichomes on my two plants are clear or cloudy? Do these pics help anyone be the judge? Lol. Pls help..


----------



## umbra (Aug 2, 2019)

You need a bit more magnification, but it looks like you have both cloudy and clear trichomes


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Aug 2, 2019)

umbra said:


> You need a bit more magnification, but it looks like you have both cloudy and clear trichomes


 
Not sure if these are any better? I can’t hold both the dang phone and scope at the same time without moving around haha.. it says it’s 30x 60x but I’m not sure if it even says. The smaller lens is hard to see out of or take a pic from .. thanks for the feedback. Truly appreciate it! Cheers 


umbra said:


> You need a bit more magnification, but it looks like you have both cloudy and clear trichomes


----------



## umbra (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes it is better. But still looks like some clear and some cloudy


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you very much.. I was kind of thinking the same thing but wasn’t sure.. so is it best to wait until they are mostly or all cloudy ? Truly appreciate the help!


----------



## novitius (Aug 3, 2019)

Kfweedman420 said:


> Not sure if these are any better? I can’t hold both the dang phone and scope at the same time without moving around haha.. it says it’s 30x 60x but I’m not sure if it even says. The smaller lens is hard to see out of or take a pic from .. thanks for the feedback. Truly appreciate it! Cheers


My phone wont even focus if I had the glass to it! It just goes crazy looking for something to identify.  If thats an Indica you'll want to let it go completely cloudy and let about 10% turn amber. If that is a Sativa chop when they're all cloudy. This is personal preference of course but I think it's also pretty much the standard.


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Aug 3, 2019)

novitius said:


> My phone wont even focus if I had the glass to it! It just goes crazy looking for something to identify.  If thats an Indica you'll want to let it go completely cloudy and let about 10% turn amber. If that is a Sativa chop when they're all cloudy. This is personal preference of course but I think it's also pretty much the standard.




Cool man, thanks a lot for the info. And that’s weird about it not being able to focus? You have an iPhone or an android? Should be fine with both. I use the iPhone though. And if it’s out of focus I just click on my phone screen where I want it to focus and it does .. sorry not much help from me haha.. but truly appreciate the info.. ones indica and not sure the other one


----------



## Locked (Aug 3, 2019)

Like Umbra I see cloudy and clear. No amber. I would wait on harvest for now.


----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Aug 3, 2019)

Kfweedman420 said:


> I really can’t tell if the trichomes on my two plants are clear or cloudy? Do these pics help anyone be the judge? Lol. Pls help..


I began week 6 of the 12-hour cycle Wednesday and my trichomes look very much like yours.  Some cloudy, some clear.  I don't know how to take a photo using the jeweler's loop.


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Aug 3, 2019)

I j


Lawrenc Smith said:


> I began week 6 of the 12-hour cycle Wednesday and my trichomes look very much like yours.  Some cloudy, some clear.  I don't know how to take a photo using the jeweler's loop.





I just used my phone camera in the other hand n focused in on it! Was tricky lol !


----------

